# Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht



## DKK007 (4. Januar 2019)

*Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Seit Mitte Dezember wurden über einen mittlerweile gesperrten Twitter-Account persönliche Daten von Politikern veröffentlicht. Betroffen sind sowohl Bundestagsmitglieder, als auch Politiker aus der Landes- und Kommunalpolitik. Veröffentlicht wurden Kontaktdaten, aber auch Bilder von Ausweisen und Rechnungen, sowie Chatverläufe. 
Daraus wer bzw. in diesem Fall wer nicht betroffen ist, lässt sich auch oft etwas über die Motivation der Angreifer bzw. Profiteure ableiten. In diesem Fall sind alle Bundestagsparteien außer der AFD betroffen. 
Wie authentisch die geleakten Daten sind ist derzeit noch nicht bekannt. 

Allgemein wird vermutet, dass die geklauten Daten aus verschiedenen Hacks etwa von Konten der Betroffenen auf der Amazon-Cloud, Facebook oder Twitter stammen und mit viel Fleißarbeit zusammengetragen wurden. Die SPD-Netzpolitikerin Saskia Esken forderte gegenüber heise online daher nicht nur einen bewussteren Umgang mit Passwörtern und mehr Verschlüsselung, sondern auch eine "Plakatkampagne des Bundesinnenministeriums zur IT-Sicherheit". Die Gesellschaft müsse lernen, besser mit Desinformationsstrategien im Netz umzugehen, um "resilient zu bleiben". Die von der Regierung erörterten "Hackbacks" brächten dagegen nichts.

Die Zielrichtung des Angriffs weist für Esken angesichts der Auswahl der vorgeführten Leute darauf hin, dass das rechte Spektrum dahinterstehen könnte. Die Behörden müssten daher Berichte genauer prüfen, wonach die Bundeswehr und Teile der Polizei von einem rechten Netzwerk in Form einer "Schattenarmee" unterwandert sind, welches von einem KSK-Soldaten mit dem Pseudonym "Hannibal" geführt wird. Die Vernetzung des Twitter-Kontos, über den die Leaks bekannt gemacht wurden, verweist auf die Neonazi-Szene. Die AfD war von den Hacks nicht betroffen und hat sich bislang auch nicht offiziell dazu geäußert.

Gehackte Daten: Politiker beklagen schweren Angriff auf die Demokratie |
    heise online


----------



## slot108 (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Verlogene Lobbyisten beklagen den Angriff auf die Demokratie. ganz mein Humor.


----------



## Andrej (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: PersÃ¶nliche Daten deutscher Politiker verÃ¶ffentlicht*

Solange Politiker und ihre Familienmitglieder nicht in kriminelle Machenschaften verwickelt sind, finde ich sowas als nicht akzeptabel.
Bestes Beispiel ist da Russland wo die Ehefrauen und Kinder, nachdem Papa Politiker wird aufeinmal Millionäre werden und viele Firmen leiten - über solche sollte man alles wissen. 
Damit später, wie man in Russland sagt:"Können Sie Bäume fällen? - Lernen Sie es, solange es nicht zu spät ist, könnte nützlich werden!


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: PersÃ¶nliche Daten deutscher Politiker verÃ¶ffentlicht*

Auch Politiker haben ein Recht auf Privatsphäre. Solche Hacker sollten, falls sie gefasst werden, hoch bestraft werden.
Zumal Politiker, sobald ihre privaten Adressdaten und Telefonnummern bekannt sind, oft von irgendwelchen Fanatikern und Idioten bedroht werden.


----------



## TomatenKenny (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

verdient ist verdient HAHA!  

zum letzten Absatz;

oder undercover hacker aus der linke scene  die wieder die andere seite verantwortlich machen will oder anders herum  aber egal, beide seiten sind dreck!


----------



## iGameKudan (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: PersÃ¶nliche Daten deutscher Politiker verÃ¶ffentlicht*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Auch Politiker haben ein Recht auf Privatsphäre.


Politiker, die aktiv daran arbeiten Privatsphäre abzubauen, entweder mit voller Absicht oder unbewusst (zumindest dann, wenn sie nach Hinweisen auf mögliche Folgen ihres Handelns selbiges nicht korrigieren), meiner Ansicht nach nicht.
Politiker sollen gerne mal die Folgen ihres Handels spüren dürfen - was ja im Alltag oft nicht der Fall ist. 

Das Schlimme an dieser Sache ist ja dass man nicht weiß wer hinter dieser Attacke steckt bzw. welchem Spektrum die Täter zuzuordnen sind.
Dass absolut kein AfD-Politiker betroffen ist stinkt natürlich gewaltig, ich glaube aber auch nicht, dass rechtsextrem-orientierte Täter dahinterstecken... Das wäre jedenfalls viel zu offensichtlich. Genauso kann ich mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass linksextreme Täter ihr eigenes Spektrum so diffamieren...


----------



## cryon1c (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Ist an sich pfuj so was. 
Egal bei wem, private Daten gibt man nicht raus, dafür sind die ja privat. 
Jetzt dürfen die Leute umziehen, Telefonnummern und Emails tauschen usw. Ergo statt vernünftig zu arbeiten, müssen sich die Politiker um irgendwelches privates Gedöns kümmern - weil deren Sicherheit Vorrang hat natürlich (und bei veröffentlichten Privatdaten von solchen Leuten ist immer davon auszugehen das da was passiert).

Egal was die Politiker gemacht haben, ihre privaten Daten helfen hier niemandem. Nur denen, die Unfug machen wollen.


----------



## geisi2 (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: PersÃ¶nliche Daten deutscher Politiker verÃ¶ffentlicht*



Andrej schrieb:


> Solange Politiker und ihre Familienmitglieder nicht in kriminelle Machenschaften verwickelt sind, finde ich sowas als nicht akzeptabel.
> Bestes Beispiel ist da Russland wo die Ehefrauen und Kinder, nachdem Papa Politiker wird aufeinmal Millionäre werden und viele Firmen leiten - über solche sollte man alles wissen.
> Damit später, wie man in Russland sagt:"Können Sie Bäume fällen? - Lernen Sie es, solange es nicht zu spät ist, könnte nützlich werden!



Ich bin ein Freund von "vor der eigenen Haustür kehren".
Zudem das genau bei uns der Fall ist. Politiker wechseln in die Wirtschaft...bekommen ein doch üppiges Gehalt und haben wenig bis gar keine Kompetenz siehe Joschka Fischer.

Die privaten Daren wie Telefonnummern, Adressen etc interessieren die wenigstens. Ein Schwachsinn diese zu veröffentlichen.
Was mich immer wieder stört sind z.B. Geheimverhandlungen hinter verschlossener Tür. Was das dann noch mit Demokratie zu tun hat konnte mir bis jetzt noch niemand plausibel erklären.
Da muss Transparenz her. 

Nochmal weils ja immer so beliebt ist der Vergleich mit Russland.
 Wenn man sich die Korruption bei uns im Land anschaut sind wir auch da Russland weit voraus.
Allein was unter dem Deckmantel "Lobbyismus" läuft...ganz Brüssel ist ein einziges Lobbyistendorf.
Und jeder der noch etwas wach ist weis das ganz sicher nicht wir als Stímmvieh das sagen haben wie es eigentlich sein sollte.
Wir wählen als Schafsherde nur die Farbe des Zauns...Die Ansage macht die Wirtschaft, egal ob die Farbe unseres Zauns Rot, Schwarz, Grün,  Braun oder eine Mischfarbe hat^^. 

Ich hab da wenig Mitleid mit unseren Politikern. Solange die ihre Pflichten so katastrophal wahrnehmen.
Kann sich ja jeder mal anhören für was sich unsere Kanzlerin bei Amtsantritt verpflichtet hat. u.A. dem deutschen Volk zu dienen...
Wenn man sich die Realität anschaut ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall...Realsatire pur.

OT:
Weils wieder kam...ständig Russland.
Ganz klar sind wir als der "gute Westen" das größere Problem. 
Man muss sich das auch mal ehrlicherweise anschauen und was die Amerikaner im Schlepptau mit uns die letzten Jahrzehnte so auf der Welt angerichtet haben ist Russland genauso wie China ein ganz kleines Licht.
Russland böse aber Saudi Arabien beliefert man mit Waffen. Nein noch besser da baut man gleich die Waffenfabriken vor Ort. Das ist an Heuchelei fast nicht mehr zu übertreffen.


----------



## Slezer (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Freut mich das es noch Ausnahmen gibt. Weiter so


----------



## geisi2 (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Nur kurz noch zum Thema Heucherlei und unsere ach so tollen Werte

YouTube
Für mich persönlich ein absoluter Skandal. Nichts ist den Tod von 500 000 Kindern wert. 
Konsequenzen --> NULL
Man stelle sich nur vor "andere" hätten das verbrochen...
Ich hab nicht vergessen wie damals Schröder nein gesagt hat und unsere Kanzlerin damals zu Bush geflogen ist und ihm versichert hat mit ihr wäre man zusammen Schulter an Schulter im Irak einmarschiert.
Heisst nicht im Umkehrschluss das ich Schröder gut finde oder fand.

Dann noch was zu unseren tollen Medien.
YouTube
Fall Relotius ist ja grad sehr aktuell. Aber natürlich ist man beim Spiegel auf den "reingefallen".

Wie gesagt Telefonnummern usw. zu veröffentlichen halte ich für Schwachsinn.
Bringt überhaupt nichts. Mehr Transparenz würde etwas bringen und vor allem Ehrlichkeit in der Politik. 
Ich seh da keinen egal wie die Farbe ist der noch einen Funken Moral und Ethik hat.
Am ehesten noch bei einer Wagenknecht und einem Gysi. (Relativ gesehen zu dem was sonst noch so im Bundestag rumlungert bzw rumgelungert hat)

Und an alle sehr lauten extremen linken Gutmenschen:
Unliebsame Meinungen zu unterdrücken, denunzieren, andere in eine Ecke stellen und zu stigmatisieren weil einem die Meinung nicht passt usw. usw.
Das hat mit Links im polit. Sinne gar nichts mehr zu tun. Einfach mal die Welle lesen und verstehen mit welchen Methoden gerade unter dem Deckmantel Links gearbeitet wird.
Ihr versteht nicht mal im Ansatz Demokratie.

Auch das heisst im Umkehrschluss nicht das ich eine AFD gut finde...aber ich bin mir sicher das ich wegen meiner Meinung hier gleich in die AFD/Nazi Ecke gestellt werde.
Wer meint ich hätte eine gewisse Gesinnung wie mir ein Forist hier schon frech unterstellt hat kann mir gerne eine PN schreiben.
Wir fahren dann in unser Flüchtlingsheim hier in unserem kleinen oberbayrischen Dorf und er oder sie kann dann gerne mit den Menschen selbst reden und die fragen was ich für ein fieser Nazi bin.


----------



## Slezer (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Deine Posts werden leider demnächst gelöscht. Schade das die Wahrheit oft auf der Strecke bleibt


----------



## geisi2 (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Kenn ich leider nur zu gut...


----------



## geisi2 (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Solange kein Mod wach ist^^

Fiese Mobbing-Fibel!  - Mit diesen Tricks will Verdi AfDler aus Firmen vergraulen  -
	Politik Inland -
	Bild.de
Bei Spiegel&Co hab ich dazu nichts gefunden. Deswegen der Bild Link.

Man kann sich jetzt streiten ob das Stasi Methoden oder ob man noch weiter in der Vergangenheit zurückgeht. 
"Die Welle" (war früher Pflichtlektüre in der Schule --> Die Welle (Roman) – Wikipedia) kann ich da sehr ans Herz legen.

Aber was leider komplett verlernt worden ist...miteinander zu reden wie Erwachsene. Das heisst nicht sich gegenseitig mit Dreck zu bewerfen wie es aktuell der Fall ist.
Wenn mir jemand erzählt er hat AFD gewählt rast ich nicht aus und beschimpf den sondern frage erstmal: Warum? Gründe etc...
Ich nehm auf jedenfall niemand in Sippenhaft nur weil es an der AFD Spitze absolute Drecksäcke gibt. 

So jetzt kann die Zensur kommen. Frei nach Verdi kann man dann auch gerne noch meine Aktivitäten in sozialen Netzen beobachten.
Nur mit dem Arbeitsplatz wirds schwierig ausser ich feuer mich selbst.
Ich finde es auf jeden Fall krass das mit die grösste Gewerkschaft in Deutschland zu solchen Methoden aufruft.
Nur weil der andere vermeintlich nach der eigenen Ideologie das Kreuz an der falschen Stelle gemacht hat.
Und wie in meinem Fall muss man nicht mal im Ansatz berührungspunkte zur AFD haben. Es reicht eine kritische Meinung die nicht der eigenen entspricht um den Stempel eines "unerwünschten Subjekts" zu bekommen.

Ach ja...Demokratie ist ja so was schönes...und wie viel Meinungsfreiheit wert ist sieht man heute.


----------



## cuban13581 (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Auch wenn ich diese Leaks nicht befürworte, so sollten sich die Menschen gerade in Deutschland mal mehr mit Cybersicherheit auseinandersetzen. Aber solange Menschen glauben, man ist mit einer Firewall und ein AV Programm gut abgesichert, wird das Spiel noch so weitergehen. Gerade für Leute, die illegale Software downloaden oder auch Undeground-links in Anspruch nehmen. Dort ist die Gefahr sehr hoch, dass jemand mit Hilfe von Javascript basierten Angriffen auf ihr System zugreifen will. Und das natürlich erst mal am besten unbemerkt.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Ach ja...Demokratie ist ja so was schönes...und wie viel Meinungsfreiheit wert ist sieht man heute.



Wenn für dich Demokratie bedeutet, dass jede Ideologie frei von Kritik ist, dann hast du die Demokratie nicht verstanden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Wenn für dich Demokratie bedeutet, dass jede Ideologie frei von Kritik ist, dann hast du die Demokratie nicht verstanden.


Nur das die eigentliche "kritik" nicht das problem ist.
Das problem ist mehr, das sich irgendwelche daher gelaufenen (in erster linie politiker und medien) mit ihrer meinung zur mitte erklären und alles andere nach links bzw. die meisten nach rechts gestellt werden. Somit ist man, mit der eigenen abweichenden meinung, ganz schnell in der nazi-ecke.
Aber naja, da sich mittlerweile viele davon nicht mehr beeindrucken lassen gibt sich das phänomen auch langsam wieder etwas...

@Topic
Hmmm... Wer weiß wie lange die geleakten daten gesammelt wurden bis es zur veröffentlicht kam und wer weiß ob da jemals ein verantwortlicher gefunden wird. Ich hab da zweifel...


----------



## cuban13581 (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nur das die eigentliche "kritik" nicht das problem ist.
> Das problem ist mehr, das sich irgendwelche daher gelaufenen (in erster linie politiker und medien) mit ihrer meinung zur mitte erklären und alles andere nach links bzw. die meisten nach rechts gestellt werden. Somit ist man, mit der eigenen abweichenden meinung, ganz schnell in der nazi-ecke.
> Aber naja, da sich mittlerweile viele davon nicht mehr beeindrucken lassen gibt sich das phänomen auch langsam wieder etwas...
> 
> ...



Ja, alle als Nazis zu beschimpfen ist sicherlich falsch. Aber auch ist es sicherlich falsch, die AFD zu idealisieren, als wenn es da überhaupt keine Rechten geben würde.


----------



## geisi2 (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Wenn für dich Demokratie bedeutet, dass jede Ideologie frei von Kritik ist, dann hast du die Demokratie nicht verstanden.


Nein bedeutet es nicht. Entweder falsch verstanden oder ich hab es  schlecht formuliert. 



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Ja, alle als Nazis zu beschimpfen ist sicherlich falsch. Aber auch ist es sicherlich falsch, die AFD zu idealisieren, als wenn es da überhaupt keine Rechten geben würde.


Absolut. Deswegen sollte man miteinander reden AUCH mit dem "bösen" AFDler. Niemand hier hat die AFD idealisiert. Aber Beschimpfungen/Ausgrenzung etc bewirkt doch das genaue Gegenteil.

Wirst lachen ich hab zu Schul/Lehrlingszeiten auch mit Nazis diskutiert weil mich die Motivation interessiert hat. 
Meistens kam raus das es vor allem Unzufriedenheit war und kein ideologisch verblendeter Hass.

Ich muss immer etwas schmunzeln denn aut. wenn man quasi eine Seite kritisiert MUSS man ja zwangsläufig die andere Seite gut finden.
Nö ist nicht so. Ich finde z.B. auch Wagenknecht gut aber viele anderen DIE Linken Politiker nicht. Bin ich jetzt gleich ein Ultra Kommunist weil ich Wagenknecht gut finde?
Wär mit eigenem Betrieb etwas schizophren. Und ich würde mir wünschen das man auch mal bitte etwas kritisieren darf ohne gleich in die eine oder andere Ecke gestellt zu werden.
Ich habs satt wahlweise als Kommunist oder Nazi beschimpft zu werden weil man verlernt hat zu diskutieren. 




> @Topic
> Hmmm... Wer weiß wie lange die geleakten Daten gesammelt wurden bis es zur veröffentlicht kam und wer weiß ob da jemals ein verantwortlicher gefunden wird. Ich hab da zweifel...



Ich eher auch. Hab nur mitbekommen das gemunkelt wird das evtl. noch mehr bzw brisanteres Material zur weiteren Nutzung zurückgehalten wird. Wie lange gesammelt wurde leider auch k.A.
Bisher war ja nichts wirklich brisantes dabei was ich so mitbekommen habe. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen das das erstmal ein Warnschuss war. 
Entweder wirds "monetarisiert" oder politisch genutzt oder es war schlichtweg nix dabei was wirklich hochbrisant gewesen wäre.

Auf jedenfall den Deppen die jetzt meinen bei Politikern anrufen oder vorbeifahren zu müssen...in Bayern gibts den sog. "Watschnbam" für solche Leute.
Bei aller Kritik...auch da ist die Grenze erreicht.


----------



## slot108 (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



geisi2 schrieb:


> ...
> Und an alle sehr lauten extremen linken Gutmenschen:
> Unliebsame Meinungen zu unterdrücken, denunzieren, andere in eine Ecke stellen und zu stigmatisieren weil einem die Meinung nicht passt usw. usw.
> Das hat mit Links im polit. Sinne gar nichts mehr zu tun. Einfach mal die Welle lesen und verstehen mit welchen Methoden gerade unter dem Deckmantel Links gearbeitet wird.
> Ihr versteht nicht mal im Ansatz Demokratie. ....


Ist doch vollkommen egal, ob die sich rechts, links, oben, unten oder schräg positionieren, sie sind extrem und das eint das Kruppzeug.


----------



## geisi2 (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



slot108 schrieb:


> Ist doch vollkommen egal, ob die sich rechts, links, oben, unten oder schräg positionieren, sie sind extrem und das eint das Kruppzeug.



Extreme sind nie gut. Vor allem bringt es auch nichts. Das schlimmste was überhaupt passieren kann ist das was aktuell tlw. schon passiert. Man haut sich gegenseitig die Köpfe ein, verbal und auch mit Händen und Füßen.
Die meisten würden am liebsten wie ich ihre Ruhe haben, ihrer Arbeit nachgehen und die freie Zeit genießen.
Aber mittlerweile kann man fast kein Newsportal mehr besuchen wo man nicht gegen irgendwas in Stimmung gebracht wird.

Jede Talkrunde ist ein Kampf, weit oberhalb was man eine hitzige Diskussion nennen könnte. Auch da wird dem Zuschauer ne klare Meinung vorgegeben die leider auch noch viele kaufen. Jeder gegen jeden...zum kotzen.


----------



## Hans_ (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Das ist doch sowieso wieder nen False Flag um gewisse Gesetze ohne großen Widerstand durchzudrücken. Bald bettelt und schreit die Bevölkerung nach mehr Überwachung. 

Nebenbei erwähnt man dann noch, dass keine AfD'ler betroffen sind. Ergo kommt der "Anschlag" von der bösen Super-Nazi-Partei AfD.  

Die Gedankenmanipulation ist im vollen Gange!


----------



## DKK007 (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Anscheinend soll es sich um einen Einzeltäter handeln, dem es um Aufmerksamkeit geht und der eher der rechten Szene zuzuordnen ist.
Hackerangriff: Youtuber Tomasz Niemiec kennt den Taeter - Digital - Sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Freakless08 (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Anscheinend soll es sich um einen Einzeltäter handeln, dem es um Aufmerksamkeit geht und der eher der rechten Szene zuzuordnen ist.
> Hackerangriff: Youtuber Tomasz Niemiec kennt den Taeter - Digital - Sueddeutsche.de



"Anscheinend" sind auch tolle Fakten.
Solange nicht klar ist wer oder was dahintersteckt gibt es auch keine Klarheit darüber.


----------



## slot108 (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

"Anscheinend" und dergleichen reichen in diesem Forum vollkommen aus, um seitenlang zu diskutieren bis der Arzt kommt


----------



## Norkzlam (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Warum ziehen politische Diskussionen in Foren immer den selbeb Typus Mensch an?

Ich finde auch, dass es einige Menschen mit dem Political-Correctnes und Gender-Gedöns übertreiben, aber Russland abfeiern, "den Westen" bashen oder die AFD verteidigen ist einfach nur Banane.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> oder undercover hacker aus der linke scene


Klar natürlich, darum haben diese verdammten "Linken" von der AfD auch ihre eigenen unbestechlichen Helden in der Politik unbehelligt gelassen. Klar, natürlich, das watren die bösen linken, sonnenklar... 

Das Kind gehört beim Namen genannt. Jeder mündige Bürger sollte inzwischen erkannt haben, um was für eine korrupte und machtbessene Gruppe es in der AfD geht, die mit jedem illegalem Mittel versuchen, Menschen zu manipulieren, LKügen zu streuen., Gewalttaten gegen Menschen oihne deutschen Pass zu rechtfertigen etc. Wer heute noch AfD wählt, kann zurecht als Feind unserer Demokratie bezeichnet werden.


----------



## geisi2 (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



Norkzlam schrieb:


> Warum ziehen politische Diskussionen in Foren immer den selbeb Typus Mensch an?
> 
> Ich finde auch, dass es einige Menschen mit dem Political-Correctnes und Gender-Gedöns übertreiben, aber Russland abfeiern, "den Westen" bashen oder die AFD verteidigen ist einfach nur Banane.



Lern einfach mal lesen...kann man auch im Alter noch lernen.
Aber selbst dann wage ich zu bezweifeln das es mit dem Verstehen klappt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



Norkzlam schrieb:


> Warum ziehen politische Diskussionen in Foren immer den selbeb Typus Mensch an?.


AfD Bots?

_"... Nach diesem Verfahren stießen die Forscher insgesamt auf 92 Accounts,  die vermutlich Bots sind - weniger als sie erwartet hatten. Diese  Accounts setzten aber allein 44.000 Tweets zu AfD-Themen ab. ..."_
Warum die AfD den Twitter-Wahlkampf dominiert - SPIEGEL ONLINE

...


----------



## geisi2 (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Es würde schon sehr viel helfen wenn die politisch unaufgeklärten Menschen sich erstmal etwas mit der Thematik auseinandersetzen würden.
Ursache und Wirkung zu verstehen würde auch helfen. 

Aber gut, ist man ja gewohnt. West-Bashing...ein bestimmter Typus Mensch etc etc
Leider kann ich die Fakten auch nicht ändern. Aber in der naiven Welt der Kleingeister die ein klares Feindbild brauchen hat es einen absolut illegalen Irak Krieg nie gegeben, es sind nicht schon Millionen durch unsere falsche Westpolitik gestorben.
Nein wir haben ja Werte...sind nur nicht meine denn diese bodenlose Heuchelei verursacht bei mir Übelkeit.


----------



## colormix (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Das Bundesamt BSI  verbreitet u.a solche Informationen man soll sein OS Updaten obwohl es für das OS gar keine Sicherheits-  Updates  gibt , 
wenn man da dann nach fragt weiß man auch nicht weiter hatte aber vorher diese News verbreitet und ist Hilflos ,
vielleicht sollte man so was lieber dem  US FBI,  überlassen die sind besser ausgebildet *g*,
Das Bundesamt für Sicherheit BSI  wird aus Streugeldern finanziert da sitzen Leute mit Null Ahnung ,die sind nicht mal in der Lage die aktuelle Situation unter Kontrolle zu bekommen .


----------



## Adi1 (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Naja, weltweit worden ja schon abermillionen an Kreditkarten usw. geknackt.

Jetzt wird hier so ein Theater gemacht, nur weil es ein paar Prominente betrifft. 

Absolute Sicherheit gibt es nun mal nicht,

die Brain.exe,

hilft aber schon.


----------



## colormix (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Es gibt aber mehr Sicherheit wenn die nicht über das Internet verbunden sind ,
sondern das Intranet nutzen  nicht zu verwechseln mit Internet das ist was anderes ,
in das Intranet kommt nicht jeder und Hacker kommen da auch nicht so einfach ran .

Was ist das Intranet ? 
https://www.omkt.de/intranet/

ich habe von anfang an das Internet für sehr Unsicher gehalten  daran ändert es auch nichts mit Beschwichtigungen das man sich um Sicherheit angeblich kümmert .
Für die Meisten ist es sehr bequem Alles und Jeden mit dem Internet zu vernetzten, alles auf Kosten der Sicherheit .


----------



## DKK007 (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Das Intranet ist aber auch nur solange sicher, solange es nicht mit dem Internetverbunden ist. Deshalb ist z.B. auch sinnvoll Netzwerkkameras in einem getrennten Netzwerk mit eigenem Switch zu betreiben, das keine Verbindung zum normalen heimnetzwerk hat. 

Die Cloud heißt nicht umsonst "klaut"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Ja, alle als Nazis zu beschimpfen ist sicherlich falsch. Aber auch ist es sicherlich falsch, die AFD zu idealisieren, als wenn es da überhaupt keine Rechten geben würde.



Nur mal am Rande...
Das eigentlich schlimme ist ja, wer sich mal mit den Inhalten der AfD ernsthaft auseinandersetzt dem wird auffallen das die AfD inhaltlich nichts wesentlich anderes ist als eine FDP mit Bauernfängersprüchen, für nationale Tagträumer. 
Wer daher glaubt die AfD wählen zu müssen, weil man da auch nur irgend ein gesteigertes Interesse am Wohlergehen des "Deutschen" Bürger hätte, muss schon in einer zimlichen Traumwelt leben...

Auch der AfD geht es primär darum das große Vermögen möglichst bei den Personen bleiben wo sie schon lange vorhanden sind und Personen mit Vermögen nur nicht zuviel am sozialen Frieden im Land beteiligt werden.
Sicher aber nicht interessiert es die AfD das der arbeitende Deutsche Staatsbürger mit 3 Jobs und Aufstockung vom Arbeitsamt auch mal irgendwann von 1 Job mit anständigen Lohn leben kann, oder der Mindestlohn auf ein existenzwürdiges Niveau angehoben wird.


----------



## geisi2 (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur mal am Rande...
> Das eigentlich schlimme ist ja, wer sich mal mit den Inhalten der AfD ernsthaft auseinandersetzt dem wird auffallen das die AfD inhaltlich nichts wesentlich anderes ist als eine FDP mit Bauernfängersprüchen, für nationale Tagträumer.
> Wer daher glaubt die AfD wählen zu müssen, weil man da auch nur irgend ein gesteigertes Interesse am Wohlergehen des "Deutschen" Bürger hätte, muss schon in einer zimlichen Traumwelt leben...
> 
> ...



Wer grundsätzlich noch glaubt das die Politik zum Wohle des Bürgers arbeitet hat die letzten Jahrzehnte in einer Höhle verbracht. 
Bin im Prinzip deiner Meinung, auch eine AFD spielt nur mit den Nöten der Bürger. Es geht um Macht,Geld und Postengeschacher.
Und jetzt werden einige laut quietschen aber ich bin überzeugter Nichtwähler. Denn KEINER bekommt meine Stimme solange das so läuft wie es läuft.

„Es ist unfair, Politiker an ihren Wahlversprechen zu messen." Wer in  meinem Alter ist und politisch aktiv war sollte den Satz noch kennen.
Ja ja, die Klugscheisser kommen gleich um die Ecke...Kompromisse muss man eingehen....du hast Politik nicht verstanden  etc etc. Meistens von Leuten die nur Headlines aus Spiegel/FAZ/Sueddeutsche und Zeit nachbrabbeln.
Nur wenn man eine SPD/Grüne wählt und es wird eine absolut asoziale Agenda vorangetrieben hat das nichts mit Kompromiss zu tun.
Peter Hartz heisst der "gute" Mann der unter dem rot/grünen Deckmantel diese Perversion ausgearbeitet hat. Wers vergessen hat oder noch zu jung war kann selbst mal Google bemühen und sich selbst ein Bild machen.
Ich schäme mich heute noch das quasi mit meiner Stimme legitimiert zu haben.



> Auch der AfD geht es primär darum das große Vermögen möglichst bei den Personen bleiben wo sie schon lange vorhanden sind und Personen mit Vermögen nur nicht zuviel am sozialen Frieden im Land beteiligt werden.
> Sicher aber nicht interessiert es die AfD das der arbeitende Deutsche Staatsbürger mit 3 Jobs und Aufstockung vom Arbeitsamt auch mal irgendwann von 1 Job mit anständigen Lohn leben kann, oder der Mindestlohn auf ein existenzwürdiges Niveau angehoben wird.



Du sprichst da einen wichtigen Punkt an. Ich kotze immer im Strahl wenn ich wieder und wieder höre wie gut es uns doch wirtschaftlich geht. 
Jeder weis das die Schere immer weiter auseinandergeht und ich schäme mich wie schlecht bezahlt die wirklichen Leistungsträger unserer Gesellschaft werden.
Diejenigen die am Ende die produktive Arbeit erledigen, diejenigen die sich um Alte, Kranke und Kinder kümmern.
Jede Kindergärtnerin übernimmt jeden Tag mehr Verantwortung als jeder sog. Top Manager. Nachweislich siehe VW Skandal...

Im Grunde ist eine AFD wenigstens ehrlich gefährlich. Für die meisten erkennbar. Aber die sitzen nicht an der Regierung und haben das zu verantworten was die letzten Jahrzehnte schiefgelaufen ist.
Aber ich trete da lieber nach oben statt nach unten. Deswegen gehe ich auch nicht blind auf den AFD Wähler los sondern auf die die das erst möglich gemacht haben.
Die wenigsten sind Nazis das ist einfach Bullshit. Miteinander reden, dann erfährt man auch warum der betreffende ausgerechnet dieser Partei seine Stimme gegeben hat.

Die AFD hätte sich ganz schnell erledigt wenn unseren Regierungsparteien vernünftig ihren Job machen und mal zur Abwechslung Politik für den Bürger machen würden statt für die Wirtschaft.
Nicht falsch verstehen Wirtschaftspolitik ist wichtig aber bitte so das es Sinn macht und nicht einige Wenige überproportional profitieren. 

Mir reicht diese ganze Heuchelei. Während andere am Hauptbahnhof in München Flüchtlinge willkommen geheissen haben, hab ich Kabel gezogen und mich um die Technik gekümmert damit die Flüchtlinge hier bei uns im Dorf DSL bekommen.
Genau von diesen Leuten wird man dann als Nazi beschimpft wenn man die Merkelsche Flüchtlingspolitik kritisiert. Witzig...denn genau diese Leute haben dann keine Zeit wenn man mal wirklich was tun müsste  das über klatschen und dummes Zeug in die Tastatur zu klopfen hinausgeht.

Wir haben übrigens auch Syrer hier. Die bestätigen das was eine Eva Bartlett sagt. Und genau wie wir würden die am liebsten in ihrer Heimat wieder in Ruhe und Frieden leben wie zuvor.
Nur man musste ja wieder aus geopolitischen Gründen das nächste Land destabilisieren. Aber ich weis...alles nicht wahr. Man glaubt lieber einem Spiegel und fake News gibt es nicht. Wer sowas sagt ist ein Nazi.
Claas Relotius: „Spiegel“-Reporter erfand preisgekroenten Artikel - Kultur - Stuttgarter Nachrichten


----------



## geisi2 (8. Januar 2019)

Für mich ist das z.B. ein Riesenskandal. Aber kann sich ja jeder selbst ein Bild machen...
YouTube

Hinschauen, zuhören und staunen.

https://www.amadeu-antonio-stiftung.de/w/files/pdfs/kita_internet_2018.pdf

Zum Thema:
Daten-Leak: Katarina Barley fordert schnelle Reaktion auf Hackerangriffe - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Aha wir brauchen ein IT Sicherheitssiegel um "vetrauenswürdige" Angebote zu erkennen. Ich lach mich schlapp.
Wie Artikel 13 zielt das genau wieder in die Richtung das "böse" Internet unter Kontrolle zu bekommen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



geisi2 schrieb:


> Für mich ist das z.B. ein Riesenskandal. Aber kann sich ja jeder selbst ein Bild machen...
> YouTube
> 
> Hinschauen, zuhören und staunen.
> ...



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Wahrnehmung diesbezüglich im Westen anders aussieht als im Osten 
Man sollte ja eigentlich aus der Geschichte lernen, nur passiert das leider selten, vor allem wenn man nicht direkt beteiligt war.


----------



## colormix (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Soll ja ein 19 J gewesen sein ,
das Ein 19 Jähriger so was hacken  kann zeigt schon wie anfällig die System sind ,
in den News heiß es aber das er als Zeuge ..?

Entweder ist der dermaßen Talentiert,
oder die System sind alle viel zu schwach was Sicherheit an geht  das letzte ist ein Skandal .


----------



## DIY-Junkie (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

100% ige Sicherheit ist eine Illusion, jede Software hat irgendwelche Lücken. Die Entwickler können ja nicht jede Idee eines potentiellen Hackers vorhersehen.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



colormix schrieb:


> Soll ja ein 19 J gewesen sein ,
> das Ein 19 Jähriger so was hacken  kann zeigt schon wie anfällig die System sind ,
> in den News heiß es aber das er als Zeuge ..?
> 
> ...



Der Täter ist ein 20 Jähriger. Hacker-Angriff auf Politiker: Tatverdaechtiger ermittelt und gestaendig - ComputerBase

Der 19 jährige Jan hatte einfach nur Kontakt mit ihm, deshalb ist es schon recht fragwürdig, dass bei ihm die Bude auseinandergenommen wird. Politiker- und Prominentenhack: Polizei durchsucht Wohnung in Heilbronn |
    heise online


----------



## aamadeuss (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Wie das BKA dem 20 jährigen skript-kiddy mit ner hundertschaft die bude einrennt 
ich lach mich so schlapp. hätte er die Politiker ausgespaart wäre absolut nix passiert.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



aamadeuss schrieb:


> Wie das BKA dem 20 jährigen skript-kiddy mit ner hundertschaft die bude einrennt
> ich lach mich so schlapp. hätte er die Politiker ausgespaart wäre absolut nix passiert.



So ist das halt, wenn man es übertreibt. Die meisten Täter im Netz werden durch eigene Fehler oder Überheblichkeit geschnappt.


----------



## colormix (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Täter ist ein 20 Jähriger. Hacker-Angriff auf Politiker: Tatverdaechtiger ermittelt und gestaendig - ComputerBase
> 
> Der 19 jährige Jan hatte einfach nur Kontakt mit ihm, deshalb ist es schon recht fragwürdig, dass bei ihm die Bude auseinandergenommen wird. Politiker- und Prominentenhack: Polizei durchsucht Wohnung in Heilbronn |
> heise online


 

Ich bin   der Meinung das die Hauptschuld die Politiker selber tragen die sind ihrer Verantwortung nicht nach gekommen  waren sehr nachlässig was die IT Sicherheit an geht .
Experten haben schon vor 3 Jahren davor gewarnt darauf hingewiesen wie  Unsicher  z.b.   Handys sind  und das diese Sicherheitslücken meist nicht Gepacht werden .

Wenn ich meine Wohnungstür   unzureichend abschließe  muss ich mich auch nicht wundern wenn es den Einbrechern vereinfacht ist  einzubrechen,
Schlecht und  Unzureichend Gesichert ist immer die Einladung .


----------



## DKK007 (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Was ich jetzt so gelesen hab, gab es wohl eine recht einfache Lücke bei GMail die ausgenutzt wurde.
Dort trägt also Google die Verantwortung.  

Ich frage mich auch, warum es bisher so schwer ist, eine standardmäßige Transport-Verschlüsselung zwischen den großen Mailanbietern einzuführen. Die Verbindung zu gmail, gmx usw. ist schließlich auch schon seit Jahren per SSL geschützt.
Wer es wirklich sicher haben will, kann ja dann immer noch eine Ende-zu-Ende Verschlüsslung mit PGP machen.


----------



## iGameKudan (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Wenn man intelligent wäre, würde man den Typen in irgendeiner Form bestrafen, sodass er kapiert dass er richtig Mist gebaut hat.
Ihm aber ne Ausbildung in der IT verpassen und ihn bei einer entsprechenden öffentlichen/staatlichen Stelle anstellen. 

Straftat hin oder her, und obs nen fortschrittener Hacker oder nur ein Skript-Kiddy ist. Aber Talente sollte man nicht wegwerfen... Weil ich meine, hey, der Typ ist 20 und hat die Deutschen bzw. die Politiker in Sachen IT-Sicherheit aber ziemlich dumm dastehen lassen. Nur hat er halt seine Motivation/Talente falsch eingesetzt. Trotzdem...  Scheinbar können die von dem Lernen.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wenn man intelligent wäre, würde man den Typen in irgendeiner Form bestrafen, sodass er kapiert dass er richtig Mist gebaut hat.
> Ihm aber ne Ausbildung in der IT verpassen und ihn bei einer entsprechenden öffentlichen/staatlichen Stelle anstellen.
> 
> Straftat hin oder her, und obs nen fortschrittener Hacker oder nur ein Skript-Kiddy ist. Aber Talente sollte man nicht wegwerfen... Weil ich meine, hey, der Typ ist 20 und hat die Deutschen bzw. die Politiker in Sachen IT-Sicherheit aber ziemlich dumm dastehen lassen. Nur hat er halt seine Motivation/Talente falsch eingesetzt. Trotzdem...  Scheinbar können die von dem Lernen.



Hängt von der Motivation ab. Wenn er es aus politischer Motivation getan hat, um der Demokratie und kritischen Medien (v.a. die Moderatoren von heutes-show und extra3 betroffen) zu schaden, ist er für Sicherheitsbehörden genauso ungeeignet wie Maaßen.
Ist schon krass, mit was für Beleidigungen die Moderatoren bombardiert werden: Linda Zervakis liest "Liebesbriefe" an extra 3 | NDR.de - Fernsehen - Sendungen A-Z - extra 3

Ansonsten ist natürlich die Frage, was für einen Schulabschluss er hat. 

Im Führungszeugnis macht sich so eine Sache natürlich nicht gut und Stellen bei BSI, BKA und Co gibt es eigentlich nur mit Sicherheitsüberprüfung.


----------



## colormix (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wenn man intelligent wäre, würde man den Typen in irgendeiner Form bestrafen, sodass er kapiert dass er richtig Mist gebaut hat.
> .


Die Alleinige Ursache liegt an der schlechten Sicherheit und nicht beim Täter,
denn morgen kommt wer anderes der es dann auch macht  weil es so einfach ist.
Wenn ich mein Auto unverschlossen mit steckenden Zündschlüssel ab stelle   es gestohlen  wird, bekomme ich als Halter sogar eine Mitschuld und eine Strafe .


----------



## DKK007 (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



colormix schrieb:


> Die Alleinige Ursache liegt an der schlechten Sicherheit und nicht beim Täter,


Die rechtliche Schuld trägt schon der Täter. (und niemand anderes)


----------



## geisi2 (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die rechtliche Schuld trägt schon der Täter. (und niemand anderes)



Hehe das wär ja auch noch schöner. Man lässt seine Terassentüre offen, einer steigt ein und räumt die Bude aus. Klare Straftat.
Hier war genauso die Türe offen, Daten wurden geklaut --> selbes Prinzip.

ABER genauso wie ich mein Haus/Wohnung entsprechend gegen Einbruch sichere, sollte es eigentlich auch bei den Daten sein.
Und in beiden Fällen gibts keine 100% Sicherheit.


----------



## colormix (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Eben zwar  wird man nicht Belangt wenn man die Trassentür offen lässt, 
aber die Versicherung zahlt  nicht wegen Grober Fahrlässigkeit ,
für den Schanden  und für die Unkosten der Ermittlungen sollten die betroffenen Politiker mit  ihrem Privat- Vermögen Haftbar gemacht werden und nicht der Steuerzahlen der mal  wieder für die Fehler blechen soll .

Und wie gesagt beim Auto ist es eine Ordnungswidrigkeit  wenn man den Wagen unverschlossen Parkt , weil man selber dazu beiträgt das eine Straftat leichter durchzuführen ist, was anderes ist es hier mit dem Daten Skandal auch nicht .


----------



## geisi2 (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Das Problem ist halt...Computer/Smartphones sind Alltagsgegenstände für jedermann. 
Jetzt kennen "wir" uns wahrscheinlich besser aus als der Durchschnittsbenutzer.
Ganz ehrlich, wer kann sich hier hinstellen und sagen: Meine Daten sind sicher. Ich zumindest nicht. Alles was bisher hier kam sind Placebos fürs bessere Gefühl.

IT-Sicherheit ist schon ein sehr komplexes Thema. Wenn ich dann bei Freunden/Bekannten schaue ist das Wissen in dem Bereich nahe null.
Und fairerweise muss man sagen wie soll denn so ne Politikerpappnase seine Daten schützen? Die haben im Prinzip genau soviel Ahnung wie meine Schwiegermutter.
Da reicht ein billiger Hack mit einem USB Stick. Gab Tests da wurde so ein Teil einfach "vergessen" und neugierig wie der Mensch halt ist...
EVIL USB STICK | Easy Hack - YouTube

Schwieriges Thema...


----------



## cryon1c (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



geisi2 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt...Computer/Smartphones sind Alltagsgegenstände für jedermann.
> Jetzt kennen "wir" uns wahrscheinlich besser aus als der Durchschnittsbenutzer.
> Ganz ehrlich, wer kann sich hier hinstellen und sagen: Meine Daten sind sicher. Ich zumindest nicht. Alles was bisher hier kam sind Placebos fürs bessere Gefühl.
> 
> ...



Die Politikerpappnasen haben aber 2 Vorteile uns gegenüber:
1) die haben mehr als genug Geld um das Thema einem Fachmann für IT-Sicherheit zu überlassen
2) die können auch einfach mal an der richtigen Stelle nachfragen und werden als Personen die in der Öffentlichkeit agieren und besonderen Risiken ausgesetzt sind, auf unsere Kosten mit dem ganzen Wissen, Personal und Technik ausgestattet was halt benötigt wird.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



colormix schrieb:


> Eben zwar  wird man nicht Belangt wenn man die Trassentür offen lässt,
> aber die Versicherung zahlt  nicht wegen Grober Fahrlässigkeit ,
> für den Schanden  und für die Unkosten der Ermittlungen sollten die betroffenen Politiker mit  ihrem Privat- Vermögen Haftbar gemacht werden und nicht der Steuerzahlen der mal  wieder für die Fehler blechen soll .
> 
> Und wie gesagt beim Auto ist es eine Ordnungswidrigkeit  wenn man den Wagen unverschlossen Parkt , weil man selber dazu beiträgt das eine Straftat leichter durchzuführen ist, was anderes ist es hier mit dem Daten Skandal auch nicht .



Eine Haftung duch den Nutzer wäre nur möglich, wenn das Passwort zu schwach war. Wenn er eine Lücke beim Dienstanbieter ausgenutzt hat, hat man da als Nutzer keinen Einfluss. 
Genauso wenig, wie wenn das Auto durch eine Lücke im Schließsystem spurlos geklaut wird. Von diesen Lücken gibt es viele.
Die Autohersteller scheinen wenig Interesse zu haben sichere Systeme herzustellen, denn wenn das Auto geklaut wird, kauft sich der deutsche Kunde von der Versicherungssumme ein neues und der Autohersteller spart sich den Export nach Polen.


----------



## geisi2 (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Politikerpappnasen haben aber 2 Vorteile uns gegenüber:
> 1) die haben mehr als genug Geld um das Thema einem Fachmann für IT-Sicherheit zu überlassen
> 2) die können auch einfach mal an der richtigen Stelle nachfragen und werden als Personen die in der Öffentlichkeit agieren und besonderen Risiken ausgesetzt sind, auf unsere Kosten mit dem ganzen Wissen, Personal und Technik ausgestattet was halt benötigt wird.



Meinst du das hilft wenn eine Merkel od. Seehofer die Teile am Ende in den Bratzen halten. Da hilft eine ganze Armee an Topt-IT-Sicherheitsspezis nix.
Das ist doch alles Neuland.^^ 

Hast du dir mal ne Bundestagsdebatte live angesehen? Da sitzt nicht unbedingt die geistige Elite des Landes.


----------



## cryon1c (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



geisi2 schrieb:


> Meinst du das hilft wenn eine Merkel od. Seehofer die Teile am Ende in den Bratzen halten. Da hilft eine ganze Armee an Topt-IT-Sicherheitsspezis nix.
> Das ist doch alles Neuland.^^
> 
> Hast du dir mal ne Bundestagsdebatte live angesehen? Da sitzt nicht unbedingt die geistige Elite des Landes.



Ja ich weiß, gegen Dummheit der User hilft die beste Firewall etc. nichts. Und die meisten Probleme sitzen halt zwischen dem Bildschirm und Sessel. 
Aber warum gibt man den Idioten keine Blackberry-Geräte die recht sicher sind und auch so konfiguriert werden können das man so wenig Unfug wie möglich anstellen kann? Gehen würde das.
Gegen lernresistente Nutzer gibt es doch auch Tools - wenn die nicht rankommen, können die auch nix kaputt machen


----------



## colormix (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Eine Haftung duch den Nutzer wäre nur möglich, wenn das Passwort zu schwach war. Wenn er eine Lücke beim Dienstanbieter ausgenutzt hat, hat man da als Nutzer keinen Einfluss.
> .



Wenn ich mit Geräten meiner Firma  sorglos und fahrlässig  umgehe   ein Schaden wegen Grober Fahrlässigkeit entsteht, kann ich für den Schaden Haftbar gemacht werden und muss auch mit einer Abmahnung oder Kündigung rechnen , 
leider können wir die Politiker für ihr  sorgloses  Verhalten   sehr schlechtem Vorbild dem Bürger gegenüber  nicht Abnahmen  und genau diese Politiker Beschießen dann auch  noch  Gesetze und halten sich selber nicht daran "Datenschutz".

Die  Politiker  mit  ihren Dienst Handys was der Steuerzahler bezahlt hat  sind keine Privat Personen .
----
Die Attacke zeigt: Im virtuellen Raum ist das Private unsicher wie nie – auch ohne das Zutun professioneller Hacker. 
----

Quelle:
Angriff aus dem Kinderzimmer


----------



## DKK007 (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, gegen Dummheit der User hilft die beste Firewall etc. nichts. Und die meisten Probleme sitzen halt zwischen dem Bildschirm und Sessel.
> Aber warum gibt man den Idioten keine Blackberry-Geräte die recht sicher sind und auch so konfiguriert werden können das man so wenig Unfug wie möglich anstellen kann? Gehen würde das.
> Gegen lernresistente Nutzer gibt es doch auch Tools - wenn die nicht rankommen, können die auch nix kaputt machen



Das gilt aber auch für die Plattformbetreiber. Man würde das ganze deutlich sicherer machen, indem man nur noch Passwörter mit mindestens 12 Zeichen zulassen würde und auch mehr als 20 Zeichen überall möglich wären. Ist doch eigentlich kein Problem, in einen String passen 255 Zeichen. 
Dazu sollte zumindest bei Email-Diensten überall eine Zweifaktor-Authentifizierung über ein Hardwaretoken möglich sein. Denn mit anderen 2FA-Techniken wie Biometrie oder SMS (Mobilfunknummer) würde man die digital gepeicherten persönlichen Daten sogar noch vergrößern. Einen Fingerabdruck kann man im Falle des Hacks auch nicht wechseln.

Zumal mittlerweile selbst Venenscanner geknackt sind, die ich bisher für extrem sicher gehalten habe, weil bei der Implementierung geschlampt wurde. 
35C3: Mit Venenbild auf Handattrappe Geld abheben oder beim BND einbrechen |
    heise online
Ein guter Venencanner würde das durchlaufende Blut im Herztakt mit in die Prüfung einbeziehen, was dann wirklich nur bei einer lebenden Hand funktioniert. Dazu könnte man es gleichzeitig mit einem Tastenfeld ausstatten, bei dem die Finger während des Scanns entweder aufliegen oder nicht (quasi ne binäre Pin mit 5 Stellen). Das könnte auch dynamisch sein und wäre auch bei häufiger Änderung z.B. täglich recht leicht zu merken (32 Kombinationen).
Zusätzlich könnte man noch 5 einfache Fingerabdruckscanner a la iPhone in dieses "Tastenfeld" einbauen.


----------



## cryon1c (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das gilt aber auch für die Plattformbetreiber. Man würde das ganze deutlich sicherer machen, indem man nur noch Passwörter mit mindestens 12 Zeichen zulassen würde und auch mehr als 20 Zeichen überall möglich wären. Ist doch eigentlich kein Problem, in einen String passen 255 Zeichen.
> Dazu sollte zumindest bei Email-Diensten überall eine Zweifaktor-Authentifizierung über ein Hardwaretoken möglich sein. Denn mit anderen 2FA-Techniken wie Biometrie oder SMS (Mobilfunknummer) würde man die digital gepeicherten persönlichen Daten sogar noch vergrößern. Einen Fingerabdruck kann man im Falle des Hacks auch nicht wechseln.



Überlange Passwörter halte ich für übertrieben, irgendwann kann man sich das nicht merken UND schreibt die auf irgendwo - genau so gibt man sie her. Brute force wird schon lange nicht mehr benutzt wenn man nicht gerade eine verschlüsselte Platte in den Händen hat etc.
2FA mit FaceID oder Fingerprint reicht, Tokens oder SMS-Code finde ich mittlerweile zu lahm, aber die sollten natürlich auch funktionieren, jeder wie er mag. 
Die Plattformbetreiber haben hier nicht viel zu tun, die Sicherheit ist überall gut, mit 2FA überall. Die kann man nur dafür anmotzen, das sie selbst Daten leaken, oft genug.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Bei FaceID wäre sogar dein Bild irgendwo gespeichert und kann direkt in die Gesichterkennung am nächsten Bahnhof eingespielt werden. So etwas würde ich nicht machen!

Bei unter 10 Zeichen ist Bruteforce nicht wirklich aufwendig und dann auch immer noch Effizient. Und die Rechner werden mit Ryzen 3000 und Turing auch immer Leistungsfähiger. 
Brute-Force-Attacke und Passwortlänge
Zumal die Grenzen nur für wirklich zufällige Passwörter gelten. Das sind aber die wenigsten. 

Wenn man die Passwort-Hashes direkt zur Verfügung hat nach einem Hack, kann man auch eine Rainbow berechnen. 
Oder nimmt eine fertige: List of Rainbow Tables


----------



## cryon1c (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei FaceID wäre sogar dein Bild irgendwo gespeichert und kann direkt in die Gesichterkennung am nächsten Bahnhof eingespielt werden. So etwas würde ich nicht machen!



FaceID ist genau so sicher wie der Fingerabdruck. Da wird kein Bild gespeichert, da wird ein 3D-Infrarot-Scan gespeichert. Selbst wenn dieser rauskommt, es ist nicht einfach den zu "fälschen", der Fingerabdruck-Scanner ist leichter zu täuschen. Dazu sind das mobile Geräte, nicht deren HeimPC. So lange man den Kollegen also nicht samt seinem Mobilgerät entführt, passiert da gar nix.


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



colormix schrieb:


> Die Alleinige Ursache liegt an der schlechten Sicherheit und nicht beim Täter,
> denn morgen kommt wer anderes der es dann auch macht  weil es so einfach ist.


Dennoch bleibt es eine Straftat.
Und wer privaten Daten klaut und sie ins Netz stellt macht sich  strafbar. Egal ob er mit Leichtigkeit an diese Daten gekommen ist oder nicht. Punkt.

Ich hatte Anfangs geschrieben das solche Täter hoch bestraft werden sollen. Das war ich wohl etwas impulsiv.
Immerhin zeigt der gefasste Täter ja Reue und zeigt sich kooperativ.  Aber ein kleiner Denkzettel sollte ihm schon verpasst werden.

Ach ja und sichere PWs: ich nehme seit Jahren schon das Passwort "123456" auf allen Plattformen natürlich das selbe!


----------



## Bongripper666 (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Es ist schon lange zum Fremdschämen, wie bei uns Behörden und Justiz arbeiten. Ich habe jedes Verständnis dafür, dass das Vertrauen jeden Tag weiter sinkt.
Und der 19-jährige musste schon ein Interview geben, damit die Nullchecker mal etwas mitbekommen. Das ist alles nur noch zum Wegschauen.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Es ist schon lange zum Fremdschämen, wie bei uns Behörden und Justiz arbeiten. Ich habe jedes Verständnis dafür, dass das Vertrauen jeden Tag weiter sinkt.
> Und der 19-jährige musste schon ein Interview geben, damit die Nullchecker mal etwas mitbekommen. Das ist alles nur noch zum Wegschauen.



Als die Wohnung bei dem 19 jährigen durchsucht wurde, war der andere schon bekannt, bzw. eventuell sogar schon aufgesucht. 
Dort ging es nur um extra Beweise. 

Zum Thema Vertrauen: Beamte fordern Investitionen: "Staat verliert Vertrauen der Menschen" | tagesschau.de


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Vertrauen: Beamte fordern Investitionen: "Staat verliert Vertrauen der Menschen" | tagesschau.de


Vertrauen gewinnt man aber nicht dadurch, das man noch mehr leute anstellt und denen das geld in den ar... stopft!
Stattdessen sollten die vorhandenen leute überhaupt erstmal arbeiten und das beamten-tum sollte wirklich nur auf die sprichwörtlichen "beamten" beschränkt werden. (polizei, wärter und vieleicht noch die obersten richter->also alles was seinen kopf für uns hin hält!)
Dazu sollten beschäftigte beim staat auch langsam mal dafür haften, was sie so anstellen. Das kann nicht angehen, das es immer nur ein paar bauern-opfer gibt, wenn überhaupt. Stattdessen bezahlt der steuerzahler die zeche...der kann sich ja nicht wehren. (bitte nicht mit "etwas anderes wählen" anfangen, das ändert nichts)
Und wenn ich dann immer noch so höre von wegen europa, alles schön und toll... Versteht mich nicht falsch, den europa-gedanken finde ich sehr gut, aber nicht wenn er sinnlos milliarden verschlingt. Außerdem bekommen wir ja nichtmal unsere eigene klein-staaterei in den griff. Wie soll das da im großen maßstab werden?
Naja... Das wären zumindest erstmal die wichtigsten punkte die beseitigt werden müßten damit man hier überhaupt mal wieder etwas vertrauen in die regierung bekommt, aber die machen ja allen möglichen mist nur um von ihrer inkompetenz ab zu lenken.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Die Leute, die sich von einem 20jährigen Hobbyspoofer haben nackt  machen lassen, sind übrigens die Gleichen, die einem im Konfliktfall die  Russen vom Hals halten sollen.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Die Leute, die sich von einem 20jährigen Hobbyspoofer haben nackt  machen lassen, sind übrigens die Gleichen, die einem im Konfliktfall die  Russen vom Hals halten sollen.



Nur müssten die Russen erst mal durch Polen, ist also eher unwahrscheinlich. 
Zumal die Angriffe schon seit Napoleon anders herum liefen. Wenn auch nie Erfolgreich.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Stattdessen sollten die vorhandenen leute überhaupt erstmal arbeiten und  das beamten-tum sollte wirklich nur auf die sprichwörtlichen "beamten"  beschränkt werden.



Die arbeiten schon, sind aber überlastet, da es an Personal mangelt. Da muss man sich nur mal so anschauen, was die Gewerkschaften wie der BDK so alles schreiben.  KKI – voellig ueberlastet – und nun? — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter
Mehr Personal findet man nur mit besserer Bezahlung und guten Arbeitsbedingungen (die Überlastung ist da nicht förderlich!)

Als IT-Kriminalist kann man derzeit mit einem BSc. mit einer A9/A10 (je nach Bundesland) einsteigen können, was etwa 2300€ Netto im Monat sind. 
In der freien Wirtschaft verdient man da locker 3000€ Netto im Monat.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Die Leute, die sich von einem 20jährigen Hobbyspoofer haben nackt  machen lassen, sind übrigens die Gleichen, die einem im Konfliktfall die  Russen vom Hals halten sollen.



Stimmt im weitesten Sinne, die eigene Dämlichkeit und Sorglosigkeit führte zu dem Leak.
Davon ab wurde kein Bundesdatennetz o.ä. gehackt.


----------



## t0m2k (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Stimmt im weitesten Sinne, die eigene Dämlichkeit und Sorglosigkeit führte zu dem Leak.
> Davon ab wurde kein Bundesdatennetz o.ä. gehackt.



Unfassbar! Aber es sind ja sage und schreibe (nach HR-Info) knappe 80.000!!!!! Leute alleine beim und fürs Innenministerium beschäftigt, da werden 2-3 gute Mitarbeiter dabei sein


----------



## DKK007 (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



cryon1c schrieb:


> FaceID ist genau so sicher wie der Fingerabdruck.



Mal wieder gehackt: Face Unlock: 42 von 110 Handys lassen sich mit Portrait-Fotos austricksen |
    heise online


----------



## cryon1c (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Mal wieder gehackt: Face Unlock: 42 von 110 Handys lassen sich mit Portrait-Fotos austricksen |
> heise online



Wenn es ein 3D-IR-Scan ist, lässt sich dieser mit einem 2D-Foto nicht austricksen, egal was man macht. kA was die da verbauen, wie kann man einen 3D-Scan so verkacken das der mit einem 2D-Foto funktioniert?


----------



## colormix (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Es ist schon lange zum Fremdschämen, wie bei uns Behörden und Justiz arbeiten. Ich habe jedes Verständnis dafür, dass das Vertrauen jeden Tag weiter sinkt.
> Und der 19-jährige musste schon ein Interview geben, damit die Nullchecker mal etwas mitbekommen. Das ist alles nur noch zum Wegschauen.



ich traue  dehne heute auch nicht mehr übern Weg  da 
sitzen  oft   Faule  schlecht   Ausgebildete  Leute die aus unseren Steuergeldern  auch noch bezahlt werden.

Ich würde den 20/19 Jährigen Verwarnen  oder 4 bis  6 Wochenenden verdonnern für Sozial und Geneinmütze  Arbeit wegen dem Ausspähren von Daten  und wegen Verbreitung dieser Daten ohne eigen Nutzen daran ,
 die Politiker Betrafen für den Leitsinn .


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



geisi2 schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal ne Bundestagsdebatte live angesehen? Da sitzt nicht unbedingt die geistige Elite des Landes.



Da kann man mich jetzt für bescheuert halten, aber ich höre / schaue mir fast jede Bundestagsübertragung  die über Phoenix läuft an (eigentlich das einzige was ich mir im Fernsehn noch regelmäßig anschaue). 
Aber ja, bei dem einen oder anderen Mandatsträger der da sitzt kann man sich nur schwerlich vorstellen das er das Mandat wegen seiner Kompetenz erlangt hat.

Allerdings gilt halt in der Politik seit jeher leider der Grundsatz, du musst nicht wirklich wissen wovon du sprichst, du musst es nur sympatisch / ansprechend vermittelt bekommen und Kontakte / Fürsprecher (in der eigenen Partei) und etwas Geld (oder die Möglichkeit dazu verhelfen zu können) schaden in der Regel auch nicht.


----------



## geisi2 (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da kann man mich jetzt für bescheuert halten, aber ich höre / schaue mir fast jede Bundestagsübertragung  die über Phoenix läuft an (eigentlich das einzige was ich mir im Fernsehn noch regelmäßig anschaue).
> Aber ja, bei dem einen oder anderen Mandatsträger der da sitzt kann man sich nur schwerlich vorstellen das er das Mandat wegen seiner Kompetenz erlangt hat.
> 
> Allerdings gilt halt in der Politik seit jeher leider der Grundsatz, du musst nicht wirklich wissen wovon du sprichst, du musst es nur sympatisch / ansprechend vermittelt bekommen und Kontakte / Fürsprecher (in der eigenen Partei) und etwas Geld (oder die Möglichkeit dazu verhelfen zu können) schaden in der Regel auch nicht.



Respekt, ich schaff das nicht.^^ 
Als z.B. die Linke gefordert hat das man doch endlich mal mit den Waffenexporten aufhören sollte und vor allem nicht noch in Länder wie Saudi Arabien hat unsere Kanzlerin gelangweilt in ihrem Handy rumgetippelt. Da hab ich dann weggeschaltet weil mein Blutdruck doch etwas gestiegen ist.
Das ist das was ich u.A. mit Heuchelei meinte. Auf der einen Seite muss man den Flüchtlingen helfen auf der anderen Seite arbeitet man fleissig mit das die Menschen überhaupt ihre Heimat verlassen MÜSSEN.

Ken Jebsen, den ich jetzt persönlich nicht mal besonders sympathisch finde und sicher nicht jede seiner Positionen vertrete hat das mal ganz treffend formuliert.
Angesicht dessen was die Politik abliefert sind die Leute schon so verzweifelt das man wahrscheinlich sogar einen Dieter Bohlen wählen würde.
Nochmal es ist die verfehlte Politik einer SPD und CDU die nunmal als Regierungsparteien in der Pflicht stehen.
Mit einer vernünftigen Politik die nicht nur in Richtung Wirtschaft geht sondern eher wie wir uns Schäfchen das eigentlich wünschen würden wie Geld in Bildung, Infrastruktur usw. müssten wir uns mit einer AFD gar nicht rumschlagen.

Das uns unsere Kanzlerin quasi verkauft hat und damals zusammen mit Ackermann alles dafür getan wurde das ja die Nutznießer der Bankenkrise nicht zur Kasse gebeten werden interessiert heute auch niemanden mehr.
Alternativlos...


----------



## jotun85 (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Was haben unsere Sicherheitsbehörden als erstes nach Bekanntwerden des "Datenskandals" gemacht? Die NSA um Hilfe gebeten. Also genau die Jungs, die jeden Bundesbürger illegal überwachen bis hin zum Abhören des Handay der Kanzlerin. Ja, ich verwende bewusst die Gegenwartsform oder glaubt hier wirklich irgendwer, dass diese Zeiten vorbei sind? Jaja, "Abhören unter Freunden geht gar nicht!"  

Im vorliegenden Fall deutet vieles daraufhin, dass es sich nur um einen einzelnen jugendlichen Täter handelte, der etwas Spaß und Anerkennung suchte. Es muss einem wirklich Angst und Bange werden, was passiert, wenn Profis aus Russland oder China am Werk sind. Und die Amis sind uns gerade beim Thema Wirtschaftsspionage ebenfalls nicht nur wohlgesonnen.

Aber das Land hat halt andere Prioritäten. 50 Mrd. Euro im Jahr für sogenannte Flüchtlinge, von denen die Hälfte einfach nur Wirtschaftsmigranten sind, die ihre Pässe entsorgt haben. Und die andere Häfte könnte herkunftsnah. Dann wäre vor allem auch den Frauen, Alten und Kindern geholfen, welche weder die Kraft noch das Geld haben, um den gefährlichen Weg nach Europa zu gehen. Doch Vorsicht, wer diese simple Wahrheit ausspricht, steht ja schnell im Verdacht dem braunen Mob das Wort zu reden.

Und das Klima wollen wir natürlich auch noch im Alleingang retten. Wobei wir geflissentlich ignorieren, dass Amis und Chinesen alleine für die Hälfte des weltweiten CO²-Ausstoßes verantwortlich sind. Wir verhängen hier Fahrverbote für Diesel und in den USA fahren sie weiter fröhlich ihre 10l-SUVs. Leider geil und das Benzin kostet dort ja auch weniger als die Hälfte.

Tja, für Zukunftsthemen wie Internetausbau. Cybersicherheit bleibt bei all der Idiotie eben weder Zeit noch Geldübrig. Auch nicht für Bahninfrastruktur, eine funktionierende Bundeswehr, die Flugbereitschaft der Bundesregierung, Instandhaltung der Schulen und moderne Unterrichtsgestaltung. China gibt zig Milliarden für KI-Forschung aus, in Estland progammieren die Kinder schon in der Grundschule Roboter.

Aber uns geht's ja gut. Dass Deutschland nur noch von der Substanz lebt, scheint ja niemanden wirklich zu interessieren. Dass da so ein Teenie ein bisschen am Rad dreht und wohl auch etwas nach rechts abgedriftet sein soll, kann ich nachvollziehen. Er soll schließlich die fetten Pensionen für diese Leuchten zahlen, wenn in 20 Jahren der demografische Wandel voll durchschlägt.

Aber wenn er tatsächlich was drauf hat, wird er nach dem Coup ja vielleicht von einem ausländischen Geheimdienst angeworben. Selbst durchschnittliche Leute werden händeringend gesucht. Zu wünschen wäre es ihm. Gibt schlimmere Jugendsünden IMHO...


----------



## DIY-Junkie (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



jotun85 schrieb:


> Und das Klima wollen wir natürlich auch noch im Alleingang retten. Wobei wir geflissentlich ignorieren, dass Amis und Chinesen alleine für die Hälfte des weltweiten CO²-Ausstoßes verantwortlich sind. Wir verhängen hier Fahrverbote für Diesel und in den USA fahren sie weiter fröhlich ihre 10l-SUVs. Leider geil und das Benzin kostet dort ja auch weniger als die Hälfte.


Nur weil die anderen darauf pfeifen ist das aber auch noch kein Freibrief, selbst nichts zu tun, nach dieser Denkweise würde sich nie was bewegen. Ob wir das Klima tatsächlich retten müssen oder können, steht auf einem anderen Blatt (ich glaube nicht).


jotun85 schrieb:


> Tja, für Zukunftsthemen wie Internetausbau. Cybersicherheit bleibt bei all der Idiotie eben weder Zeit noch Geldübrig. Auch nicht für Bahninfrastruktur, eine funktionierende Bundeswehr, die Flugbereitschaft der Bundesregierung, Instandhaltung der Schulen und moderne Unterrichtsgestaltung. China gibt zig Milliarden für KI-Forschung aus, in Estland progammieren die Kinder schon in der Grundschule Roboter.


Da sieht es tatsächlich ganz böse aus, vor allem unser Bildungssystem wird hier so richtig vor die Wand gefahren, das wird uns in der Zukunft noch richtig beschäftigen. Hier gibt es tatsächlich Lehrer, die meinen, nur noch gute Noten geben zu müssen, denn man kann den Kindern ja nicht die Zukunft verbauen und sowas wie Leistung honorieren. Das Leistungsprinzip impliziert ja eine Art von Ungleichheit und das geht heute gar nicht mehr...


----------



## jotun85 (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Nur weil die anderen darauf pfeifen ist das aber auch noch kein Freibrief, selbst nichts zu tun, nach dieser Denkweise würde sich nie was bewegen.



Redet ja keiner davon nichts zu tun. Aber wenn man in 20 Jahren 1,5 BILLIONEN (sic!) für eine sogenannte Energiewende raushaut, dann würde ich schon erwarten, dass daraus auch ein signifikant positiver Beitrag resultieren sollte. Vom Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis her ist es jedenfalls völlig unökonomisch an unseren hocheffizienten Dieseln und Benzinern zu sparen statt an den Dreckschleudern in Übersee. Wahrscheinlich wäre es sogar effizienter, Land zu erwerben, um den Regenwald vor der Abholzung zu schützen. In jedem Fall kriegt man so ziemlich überall mehr "Bang per Buck" Im Sinne der Klimarettung als in Öko-Deutschland.

Wir machen 2% am weltweiten CO²-Ausstoß aus. Und wir haben eine geographisch sehr günstige Lage, so dass wir mit am wenigsten unter den Folgen einer globalen Erwärmung leiden würden. Ganz ehrlich, wenn USA und China als die beiden größten Wirtschafts- und Militärmächte nicht die Führungsrolle annehmen wollen, dann können wir es echt gleich bleiben lassen. Nehmen wir das Geld lieber, um beispielsweise die Kinderarmut zu bekämpfen. Damit könnte man ganz konkret das Leben von Millionen Menschen besser machen. 

Es sei denn, man ist zynisch genug, um zu sagen, dass wir kein Klima-, sondern ein Überbevölkerungsproblem haben und es daher gewollt ist, dass die Kinder in der dritten Welt verhungern...


----------



## DKK007 (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Wobei das jetzt recht stark vom Thema abweicht.


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Allerdings gilt halt in der Politik seit jeher leider der Grundsatz, du musst nicht wirklich wissen wovon du sprichst, du musst es nur sympatisch / ansprechend vermittelt bekommen und Kontakte / Fürsprecher (in der eigenen Partei) und etwas Geld (oder die Möglichkeit dazu verhelfen zu können) schaden in der Regel auch nicht.



Das gilt aber nicht nur für die Politik das ist ein gernerelles Problem, es geht um die Außendarstellung also mediale Funktion.


----------



## aamadeuss (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Du verstehst aber schon das viel mehr leute Hungern wenn der Klimawandel so weitergeht?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Ich habe mit den Politikern NULL Mitleid, denn das sind immer die, die was von Big Data und anderem Handkäse erzählen. Von daher, war gar nicht so schlecht, dass die jetzt mal eine Lektion erteilt bekommen haben.


----------



## MESeidel (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



jotun85 schrieb:


> Redet ja keiner davon nichts zu tun. Aber wenn man in 20 Jahren 1,5 BILLIONEN (sic!) für eine sogenannte Energiewende raushaut, dann würde ich schon erwarten, dass daraus auch ein signifikant positiver Beitrag resultieren sollte. ​


Ihre persönliche Einschätzung ob das "signifikant positiv" ist, kann man durchaus anzweifeln.
Man sollte dann auch sehen, dass Atomkraft und Kohleförderung auch vom Staat Jahrzehnte lang gefördert wurden.
Und beide in Zukunft auch nach dem Ausstieg noch für kommende Generationen Kosten verursachen.
Dazu kommen Mehrbelastungen im Gesundheitswesen, die man reell gar nicht berechnen kann.




jotun85 schrieb:


> …  unseren hocheffizienten Dieseln und Benzinern … ​​​


Das ist ein Witz oder?​​​​


jotun85 schrieb:


> Und wir haben eine geographisch sehr günstige Lage, so dass wir mit am wenigsten unter den Folgen einer globalen Erwärmung leiden würden.​


Muss Hamburg erst 10 Meter unter Meeresspiegel liegen, bis wir darüber nachdenken etwas zu unternehmen?

​ ​


jotun85 schrieb:


> Nehmen wir das Geld lieber, um beispielsweise die Kinderarmut zu bekämpfen. Damit könnte man ganz konkret das Leben von Millionen Menschen besser machen.​


So funktioniert Politik nicht.
​Nur weil mehr Geld da ist wird es nicht plötzlich Gemeinnütz verteilt.
Bürger (und Medien als Multiplikator) können nur Themen immer wieder ansprechen.
Bis die Parteien sie so wichtig empfinden, dass sie im Wahlkampf von Bedeutung werden.


----------



## slot108 (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die rechtliche Schuld trägt schon der Täter. (und niemand anderes)


Juristisch absolut. 
Psychologisch liegt die Ursache der Tat höchstwahrscheinlich nicht unbedingt beim Täter.


----------



## Zeiss (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*



MESeidel schrieb:


> Das ist ein Witz oder?




Nein, das ist kein Witz. Die Anzahl der Fahrzeuge hat sich in den letzten 10 Jahren verdoppelt und der Ausstoß um 70% gesunken...

Ich arbeite in Stuttgart Zentrum. Das "Problem" von Stuttgart ist zum Teil hausgemacht, durch unsere ach so tollen Stadtplaner. Zum anderen Teil ist es geografisch bedingt, aber dem könnte man entgegen wirken, wenn man denn Ahnung haben würde, von dem, was man tut. Damit sind wieder Stadtplaner gemeint. Stuttgart liegt in einem Kessel (das ist der geografische Teil), aber das wäre nicht das Problem, wenn die Stadtplaner die Gebäude nicht aneinander kleben würden, sondern mit Abstand, damit da auch die Luft/Wind durch kann. Damit wäre schon wahnsinnig viel geholfen. Dann haben wir noch die tolle Pelletheizung, was diese Drecksdinger in die Luft rausblasen muss ich wohl nicht sagen.

"Wir" wollen saubere Energie, wickeln aber Atomkraft ab und setzen auf Kohlekraft, bravo! Kohlekraftwerke sind DIE Umweltschweine schlechthin und dabei meine ich nicht sowas primitives wie CO2 oder Feinstaub.

@Topic: Ich finde es geil, was der Typ da abgezogen hat und ziehe meinen virtuellen Hut vor ihm. 

Das war höchste Zeit. Technologisch ist Deutschland noch nicht mal in der Steinzeit angekommen, traurig eigentlich. Genau so traurig, dass unsere Regierung in den letzten 14 Jahren nichts erreicht hat, zumindest nichts für ihr eigenes Volk...


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Wird aber etwas OT gerade.


----------



## colormix (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Persönliche Daten deutscher Politiker veröffentlicht*

Es ist alles Hackbar was über das  "unsichere " Internet    geht , heute noch Sicher  morgen nicht mehr .. tacha.. 
 z.z geben  durch die News  das wieder Neue Router IP  Telefon Hacks stattgefunden haben   im Januar 2019 ,

Das hat man nun davon von dem Geschwatze  alles Digitalisieren über das Internet  Augen zu bei der Sicherheit  beide Hände offen um Gehalt zu kassieren .
Ich  Beantrage  10 Jahre  Knast   für die Vertraglichen Politiker   Streichung der Pensionen  *g* damit soll der Schaden bezahlt werden   nicht das wieder der Bürger dafür auf kommen soll für den Fehler der Anderern .


----------

